# Baraboo, WI /Wisconsin Dells (Tanger Outlet) CCO



## jackeiam (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm going to Wisconsin dells for the weekend and noticed that Tanger outlet which is in Baraboo Wi only 10 away from my hotel, has a CCO.
has anyone been there lately?


----------



## Swirlgirl (Jul 2, 2009)

I haven't been there since last November, and I think the inventory changes a lot, but they did have a pretty good MAC selection when I was there - - almost all of McQueen, lots of Holiday sets, a great selection of blushes including almost all of the beauty powder blushes (granted that was 8 months ago) and lots of LE goodies. 
It is a *small* store though, so things are jam packed in there. Oh, they had a *great* Bobbi Brown selection, if you like her products - tons of different BB eye and lip palettes. One more thing, I was NOT impressed with the sales staff AT ALL. One of the girls was pleasant enough, but there was another sales associate there who was *horrible* I have never, ever, ever had someone be out-and-out catty and snotty to me. I was actually speechless. I hope she is no longer employed there. 

Overall, it is most definitely worth the stop though, I'm sure you'll score some goodies. And, the Outlet Mall itself had a great variety of stores. I did some damage at the Nine West Outlet and the Coach Outlet. 

I hope you have a wonderful time, not just at the CCO, but at the Dells. It's a fun summer weekend. Please post your thoughts when you get back.


----------



## Sayde (Sep 21, 2009)

Anyone been there in awhile? I'll be there in a few days hopefully, so I'm looking forward to it! Is it just me or does it seem like they have a really slow turnover there? I'm only there a few times a year but it seems like I see the same things every time...can they not reorder until they're out of stock of certain items?


----------



## HeatherAnn (Sep 24, 2009)

I was just there a few weeks ago & I only came away with perfect topping MSF & a 224 brush-  I did not see much exciting...


----------



## lalunia (Dec 26, 2009)

Has anyone been here recently? tia!


----------



## missmolliecule (Feb 24, 2010)

I went during the beginning of February. I had never been to a CCO before so I don't really have anything to compare it to but it seemed there was a lot of stuff, I was a bit disappointed on the range of eye-shadows and lip products, seemed to be really boring colors to me, but I got a bunch of stuff for 100$!

Vintage Gold pigment
Rollickin' paint pot
Silverstroke fluidline
Pewterpink glitter eyeliner

I also got my very first MAC brushes, with a set that has the 217, 212, 209 (which I LOVE), 252, and the 275.. it was about 30 bucks and it also came with a really cute case! woop!


----------



## jackeiam (May 3, 2010)

I went last week they had a pretty good selection of eye shadows: all that glitters, nylon, all the shadows from the Neo Sci-Fi collection and many more. They had a set of full sized brushes for about $100, spoolie brush,  the 217, and 224, many lip glosses, & nail polishes.  
The lady that worked there was really nice unlike most of cco employees. 
I walked out with All that glitters ($10.25), and Clinique mild liquid facial soap ($13.50).
I usually go to the one in Aurora,IL which is a bit larger than this one, but they had an impressive amount of  Clinique products here.


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 29, 2010)

I stopped in at this CCO today and was very impressed.  The ladies who work there are super nice and helpful
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The selection was also great...This is just randomly what I remember... lots of piggies, eyeshadows, about 4 mineralize blushes: Hand Finish and Naunce for sure, Harmony blush, both Neo Sci Fi blushes, some Neo Sci Fi lippies, tons of MSF's, makeup bags, mini brush sets, the full size brush set of 4 that Nordies had a couple years ago with the 187 and 169 brushes, 224 brush, 249 brush, about 4 paint pots, several lipglasses, lots of Dazleglasses, lip sticks, sun tints lip, Shadowy Lady quad, Tempting Quad, Photo realism quad, in the gallery quad, Tone Grey quad.  A couple holiday lipglass/ lustreglass sets from '08 and '09... tons of the lip palettes from holiday collections, colour forms, ect.   A few of the palettes with the eye shadows and a blush.  The Look-In-A-Box that had the Bronze bronzer, 181 SE, two eye shadows, and a mini zoom lash mascara.  Cork l/l, a couple other lip liners, lots of concealers, charged water, a few other face products.  Two tendertones (can't rem which
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  CV2 Perfume, the perfume from the Monogram collection that was about 3 years ago?  
That's all I can rem for now... If you ask me specific colours or names I can prob tell you yes or no
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Def worth a trip if you are gonna be in the area.


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to add... They had some great eye liners too: Foxy Lady, the blue sparkly pearlglide, the purple pearlglide, 2 of the Heatherette duos and a couple others.  Quite a few shadesticks- including all the Warm & Cozy ones.

They had some of your basic eye shadow singles like Twinks, Brule and Phloof! too.. lots of blues/greens.  A couple neo sci fi shadows, Sugarsweet, Vibrant Grape and Night Manevuears from Style Warriors, Grand Entrance, Henna, Warming Trend, Dear Cupcake, lotusland, sunset B, post haste, posion pen, sugarshot...

Oh and a couple of the mineral powder/shimmer highlight powder duo compacts.


----------



## Tubachick02 (Sep 5, 2010)

Has anyone been here lately, going next Sun and looking to make a few purchases


----------



## missmary (Jan 6, 2012)

Went right before Christmas.  Huge selection of MAC nail colors and lipglosses (including some from the venomous villains collection). Decent selection of pigments, but only a few eyeshadows.  Foundations were mostly darker NC shades.  Poor selection of eye and lip pencils, but quite a few shadesticks. Had some other random products such as strobe cream and the honey salve.


----------

